# Is anyone having problems checking in?



## licia (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm having to enter my information each time I come to DC. Even if I try to respond to a message I received, it throws me out. Is anyone else having a problem like this?


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2006)

The site was upgraded last night so you will probably have to log in the first time you come to DC since the upgrade. Did you check the box to remember you?


----------



## licia (Mar 2, 2006)

I did now. Thanks. Thought I had screwed up the works!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2006)

Don't you just hate that feeling 
I am glad it is working for you now!


----------



## licia (Mar 2, 2006)

I was thinking someone may come at me with more than an apron!!


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2006)

LOL


----------



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2006)

Licia,
I had to log in this morning to..Thank heaven I rememberd my password 

kadesma


----------

